# BUBBLE HASH MAKING TUTORIAL with BooMeR



## BooMeR242 (Jan 8, 2010)

This documentation is designed as a tutorial for the method i used from researching hash making. Thanks to Genfranco for gettin me started off and in the right direction. Between his thread and a couple videos on youtube and my cultivation books/videos ive combined a few methods to make it work for me. This is my first run through ever and hope that my successes and failures help others.

Theres many diff hash methods out there and i decided to go with a 5 5gallon hash bag setup from canada i ordered on ebay. They do not come with instructions for obvious legal reasons. I, myself am a southern california medicial marijuana patient and concentrates such as hash are legal for me to possess. 
There is also a few diff hash methods regarding what to do once the extract is complete. I am a vendor with my local collectives and they did not have a specific requirement to the form the hash arrives in for donation so i will hand squeeze and roll out the hash once extracted. i will break it down for storage afterwards.

I have gone to great lengths to keep photo record and notes while making the bubble hash and hope the details help u with a successful extract or finding a method that works for you. Also i do welcome constructive criticism, compliments, rep, and other posts about different methods is fine for discussion but i do not want this thread to be trashed or info diverted away from those wanting to learn Bubble Hash making. not butane alcohol hand rub etc. 


While reviewing my research i was realizing i have a lot of fine quality trim left over after trimming close to 7pounds of white widow from my outdoor grow. I have just about 5 full 1 gallon ziplock bags full of premo trim. Thats a shitload of mixing involved so i dreamed up a design that would make a lid to prevent splashing and at the saem time support a mounted drill with the paint mixer attachment. This way i dont have to sit for 15 mins at a time holding and spinning around the trim in the bucket for hours.

Basically u can look closely at the pix below and see the details and hardware used.
"L" brackets to support the drill on each side with a bolt and nut thru the holes on the "L" brackets to tighten and loosen the grip of the drill for removal and support. A hole was drilled thru the wooden lid for the 5 gallon paint mixer attachment (can be found at Lowes or Home depot easy) and u hook the drill up to it and mount it. We also drilled holes and mounted bolts on the perimeter of the bucket for side support to avoid sliding or tipping from the wooden lid. I had sum extra neon orange spray paint laying around so why not ya know? But anyways i will post the pix and label them as we go along the process i used.


Here is the bags of trim and shake to start with. (No stem branches) I put it in the freezer for 24hours to freeze up the trichomes (resin glands that contain the THC) this method allows the trichomes (which are shaped like a mushroom) to break off at the base of the leaf instead of just the head breaking off. This allows more resin obviously.
Doesnt hurt to keep ur fridge stocked as well.
















get ur supplies ready for about two hours of bubble hash makin!















good location to keep ur stash. and protection 








(5) 5 gallon Bubble Hash bags ordered from Canada








I picked up (4) 20lb bags of ice from the store but one bag should be enough for two runs of the same 7oz trim.
You want to use cold water when u pour water in. (use R.O. water {reverse osmosis} if available)








I used a power drill with a paint mixer attachment for a 5 gallon paint bucket.








Heres the close ups of the wooden lid with hardware for drill motor support.































this setup allows the drill to be up higher for mid bucket mix







and this pic shows how i can lower the drill to get lower







Insert the bags IN ORDER. they should be labeled on the sides. Start with the smallest silk screen and end with the "work bag" which will contain the bulk of the trim and no hash resin.







From what i read up on i learned using 7 ounces of trim per 5 gallon bucket is a solid amount. Too much trim wont allow for an even mix and resin wont seperate thru a thick layer of floating trim.
I weighed out ounce by ounce with my scale and before i dump the trim in i fill the bucket with cold water half way up, pour a layer of ice, then dump the 7oz trim on it. I then add more ice and sum water til it reaches about 3-6 inches from the top rim of the bucket. 













Then I mix around the trim with a spoon or ur clean hand to ensure all the trim is nice and wet/moist













I pick up my lid with drill and mixer already attached and set it on top the bucket for a perfect fit.







Then i tighten the side support bolt to lock in the drill motor before i turn it on.







My drill motor has a switch on it that allows it to run without u holding the trigger but the speed is too fast of a spin. u want to agitate the slush sumwat slowly and not wreck ur delicate silk screens.
I used the twist ties from training plants to find a good speed with the drill motor and tie the trigger in place so the rite speed is obtained and held for the 15 minute intervals.
Im sure u could use zip ties or rope etc as well but its wat i had lying around.







Then u let the drill spin away and set a timer or watch the clock. Let the mix agitate for 15 mins. Then smoke a bowl and relax. Come back and turn off the drill (i unplugged it so i wouldnt have to retie the drill trigger over and over) and remove the lid.
Remove the trim stuck to the paint mixer and put it bak in the bucket. Move all the trim to the middle of the bucket to allow resin glands to settle down at the bottom and stay away from the egde of the bags. U can use a spray bottle of clean water to spray the bubbles to pop them and avoid the bubbles carrying trichs to the egde of the bags and getting stuck instead of down below on the screens.













Let the mixture sit for 15 mintues then mix for another 15 mins. then after that mix let it sit again for 15 mins then come back and remove the first bag the "workbag" and let it drain out into the bucket. You will have to apply sum pressure to speed things up. What i learned too was the water is ice cold and will freeze up ur hand pretty good so having sumone to trade off with helps. We also found a method that seems to help slosh the water around and strain thru the screens better The only way i can relaly explain it is someone holds the bag up at the top and the other person holds with one hand the side of the bag like a pinch and shake it bag and forth kind of violently. Im not sure why it works but seems to make the water splash up the inside of the bag and gets thru parts f the screen that are not clogged with as much sediment. Hope this helps. Id suggest experimenting as well.



















Once the water is gone should have relatively dry trim at the bottom of the workbag and hang it up to dry.







Once the workbag is removed ull see a green tint to the water which is great cuz its all resin glands waiting to be scooped up 







Then the fun part begins when u get to sift for gold. well green gold thta is...
Remove the next bag and it will take some time for the water to drip thru and sift the bag back and forth dripping the run off into the bucket and realize this takes time so be patient. 













Once the water is gone thru the bag i used a spray bottle to spray the inside of the bag (keep the bag over the bucket for more runoff) and spray all the fine resin glands that are spread out thru the entire screen, spray it towards the middle for easier collection. I used a paper plate and scooped up the silk screen from the bottom and push it thru the top so the bag is inside out but dont let the walls touch the resin glands. I take it to my work table and the gf goes to work on it. she uses a spoon to scoop the resin chunks and piles up and puts it on a plate for drying. (DONT USE A PAPER PLATE LIKE I DID FOR DRYING. -It could dry up and the moisture will make the paper stick to the bottom of ur hash which u dont want.) Id label each plate seperate to keep organized and the diff concetrates seperate. We decided to just use the spoon to smash and roll out into a small square. This also helps remove any excess water that is left in the resin. 
































Some people like to roll hash into balls or make bricks. Sum put it in the oven and wrap it with newspaper or plastic. I mite experiment with these methods next round.

But this round we smash out the hash into a square and put them on the plates then throw them in the freezer for the next couplehours while we have a smoke break, grab sum In N Out and get ready for run thru 2!

Basically you can take the same pile of trim used in round one and refreeze it for later runthrus or do it bak to bak. we decided to knock out this round and do it bak to bak. The same steps are repeated. add water, ice, trim, ice, mix, sit, mix, sit, remove bags and scoop hash. 







Once done with the first run we had four seperate concentrates of hash and theyre neatly labeled. I will pull it out of the freezer and wipe off the excess frost which is most of the remaining water inside the flattened hash. since water expands when it freezes it helps extract the water. I will let it air dry in a dark secure place for the next day or two. I will sample it each day to see if theres a smoke difference or taste etc.

Here is the end result. First try ever, Very simple anyone can do it. 

























then after we finished run thru 2 of the same 7oz trim. we compare and im stoked i did a second run thru. def worth the time and i may do a third in a couple days after we rest. But look at this pic below and see theres not much a difference from the first run thru. theyre the same thickness as well.







then heres a comparison once bth runs are complete. the top row is the second run and the bottom row is the first run thru. great color and texture. shines like crystals in the light. smells bomb and i cant waste for the smoke report.







So we used 7 ounces of premo trim and the result from two runs of bubble hash using the same trim resulted in these weight break downs;

*20 micron = 2.12 grams*

*75 micron = 4.47 grams*

*120 micron = 3.6 grams*

*150 micron = 29.84 grams*

*TOTAL BUBBLE HASH PRODUCED= 40 GRAMS!*

Not too bad for a first try and using trim that couldve just been tossed in the trash. Id def say it was worth all the effort and now i have a system that will work and save me time for all my next runs.


Ive been workin and smoking for almost 8hours today on this event. between thought, planning, and construction, it was well worth thinking ahead to save myself sum tiem and effort with the drill support and setup. Im not sure if ive left any specific details out but if i do ill correct myself and any advice please feel free to add u guys. Positive that is.

Ive been on RUI for a while now and wouldnt be where i am growin today if it wasnt for the help of other experienced growers on here and the things ive learned i try to give bak to the community and help benefit others. I in no means beleive i am a master grower or hash genius. I just am an OCD Scorpio that loves a challenge. 

I hope this helps at least one person on RUI and if u see sumthing u like then give Rep where Rep is do. I appreciate feedback and will rep back for good advice and constructive criticism.




And heres sum fun photos just to enjoy if you havent followed my monster outdoor grow or indoor grows. Theres links in my signature if ud like to pull up a chair or just skim thru. New photoshoots still await of the wife and new buds


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 9, 2010)

very nice !!!!!!!!!!!


So every plate of hash is a different level of THC ?

Did a great job, step by step


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> very nice !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> So every plate of hash is a different level of THC ?
> ...


 
thanks bro and thanks for hte rep.

yea every plate (four plates) is a diff quality of hash. the smaller numbered screens are the finest.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 9, 2010)

Thats sick, save the good stuff for a rainy day or a snow trip.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 12, 2010)

so i had made this tutorial the very first day and first try of making bubble hash and still had a shitload more work to do.
I finished all 5 full 1gallon ziplock bags and doin 2 run thrus of each 7oz trim (total of 16 run throughs) and finally dried up and weighed out all the hash.

Total amount combined all microns is;

*210 grams

*Sounded good to me and well worth keeping the trim and all the effort it took. Now when i vend this back to the collective it actually pays for a whole new room setup to start growing more in.


----------



## luckydog82 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats fucking amazing I'm getting me some of them bubble bags ,it seems well worth the effort 7 and a half ounces of different grade hash makes me drool ,and so does your smokin hot wife .I have never felt envy till opening this post.Congrats man


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 12, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> so i had made this tutorial the very first day and first try of making bubble hash and still had a shitload more work to do.
> I finished all 5 full 1gallon ziplock bags and doin 2 run thrus of each 7oz trim (total of 16 run throughs) and finally dried up and weighed out all the hash.
> 
> Total amount combined all microns is;
> ...


 
Dam man now thats a shit load of hash and all different types to!!

nice work


----------



## smokinmayne (Jan 12, 2010)

top notch

thanks for the tutorial


----------



## potberto (Jan 13, 2010)

Very nice! Thanks for the tutorial! 

Not sure what I like to see more - the buds or your wife! hahaa


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 13, 2010)

luckydog82 said:


> Thats fucking amazing I'm getting me some of them bubble bags ,it seems well worth the effort 7 and a half ounces of different grade hash makes me drool ,and so does your smokin hot wife .I have never felt envy till opening this post.Congrats man



haha thanks man appreciate it. hope the bags work out for u


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 13, 2010)

potberto said:


> Very nice! Thanks for the tutorial!
> 
> Not sure what I like to see more - the buds or your wife! hahaa



haha well come check out my threads and ull get to see both


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 13, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha well come check out my threads and ull get to see both


\

what site did you get ur bags from ?


----------



## vapedg13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Your woman is nice bro 

I been making bubble ever since fresh headies in Canada been making the ORIGINAL bags... you know "Bubbleman" I think hes out of the biz but the site is still there along with the original instructions heres a link bros http://www.bubblebag.com/instructions/bubblebag_detailed.php

Bro try your first run with just sugar leaf... no suckers.....stir it with a large mixing spoon for 10 min... then gather your shit....this will be the purest bubling goodness from the gods no green tint yummy ass bubble


----------



## HarvestHighway (Jan 13, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> so i had made this tutorial the very first day and first try of making bubble hash and still had a shitload more work to do.
> I finished all 5 full 1gallon ziplock bags and doin 2 run thrus of each 7oz trim (total of 16 run throughs) and finally dried up and weighed out all the hash.
> 
> Total amount combined all microns is;
> ...



fuckin eh. nice job on the hash. i'm going to be using only 1 gal _Bubblebags_ with the trim im saving. +rep.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 13, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> \
> 
> what site did you get ur bags from ?


i got em from ebay theres a few choices out there. 1 gallon sizes or 5 gallon. along with 3 bag ktis all the way to like 15... all up to u


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 13, 2010)

vapedg13 said:


> Your woman is nice bro
> 
> I been making bubble ever since fresh headies in Canada been making the ORIGINAL bags... you know "Bubbleman" I think hes out of the biz but the site is still there along with the original instructions heres a link bros http://www.bubblebag.com/instructions/bubblebag_detailed.php
> 
> Bro try your first run with just sugar leaf... no suckers.....stir it with a large mixing spoon for 10 min... then gather your shit....this will be the purest bubling goodness from the gods no green tint yummy ass bubble


 
ya ive heard of him. they mention him in the book ive got as well. but i appreciate the link ill scope it out.

nice lookin hash u got there


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 13, 2010)

HarvestHighway said:


> fuckin eh. nice job on the hash. i'm going to be using only 1 gal _Bubblebags_ with the trim im saving. +rep.


 
ya if u dont have all that much trim u should b cool with those 1gal bags. hope it works out! thansk for the rep as well my friend!


----------



## goleboy (Jan 13, 2010)

nice work boomer, one little pointer. instead of using a paper plate and a plastic spoon, use a GLASS plate and a metal spoon. lay a piece of paper towel on the glass plate and place directly below bubble bag like you did in pics...the paper towel absorbs moisture and doesnt disolve kinda liek the paper plate does. then you can use the metal spoon to press down against the hash on top of the paper towel (high quality paper towel works best...i tried the walmart specail and the brawney was the best) this will literally FORCE all the water out of the hash. the nice thing about the metal spoon is if too much has sticks to it you jsut freeze the spoon and all the hash thats stuck falls right off. I have also laid a dry bubble bag over top of hash on plate and put paper towel over top of bubble bag and press down with spoon to continue to force excess water out. Drys it faster with less chance of mold occuring. I use to freeze the freshly made hash until i found this tecnique which speeds things up. but thats just my 2 cents. good work regardless


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 13, 2010)

goleboy said:


> nice work boomer, one little pointer. instead of using a paper plate and a plastic spoon, use a GLASS plate and a metal spoon. lay a piece of paper towel on the glass plate and place directly below bubble bag like you did in pics...the paper towel absorbs moisture and doesnt disolve kinda liek the paper plate does. then you can use the metal spoon to press down against the hash on top of the paper towel (high quality paper towel works best...i tried the walmart specail and the brawney was the best) this will literally FORCE all the water out of the hash. the nice thing about the metal spoon is if too much has sticks to it you jsut freeze the spoon and all the hash thats stuck falls right off. I have also laid a dry bubble bag over top of hash on plate and put paper towel over top of bubble bag and press down with spoon to continue to force excess water out. Drys it faster with less chance of mold occuring. I use to freeze the freshly made hash until i found this tecnique which speeds things up. but thats just my 2 cents. good work regardless


 
ya if u look i edited the tutorial a few days ago not to use a paper plate like in the pix since ure rite it does disolve. the plastic spork worked fine but does cake up hash over a few runs.
i used wax paper and that was the best solution i came up with. it allows u to bend the paper and when the hash is dried it comes off one piece and easy. I use the freeze method to lift out the water and wipe off the frost. i let it dry under a fan over nite and worked fine. but wat u mentiond should work just fine im sure.


----------



## goleboy (Jan 13, 2010)

my bad on missing the update...this gods gift got me twisted hehe. so you vend to collectives in diego? any that i might have heard of? i live up north in chico area but have a beach condo in diego...us vendors enjoy traveling the state and sampling everyones "blood, sweat, and tears" if you know what i mean. im a DJ SHORT CANNAseuire (prob spelled wrong, thanks gods gift) so my palate is pickey.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 13, 2010)

goleboy said:


> my bad on missing the update...this gods gift got me twisted hehe. so you vend to collectives in diego? any that i might have heard of? i live up north in chico area but have a beach condo in diego...us vendors enjoy traveling the state and sampling everyones "blood, sweat, and tears" if you know what i mean. im a DJ SHORT CANNAseuire (prob spelled wrong, thanks gods gift) so my palate is pickey.


 
havent made my way down to SD county yet. i actually havent ven hit the local spots to me haha. ivecovered most of LA county and inland empire. (well only 30 collectives in LA out of the 400) but u get the idea haha. im still tryin to find time to get my connects with the local spots which will be most important to me. but maybe when u head down this way ill trade samples out with ya


----------



## vapedg13 (Jan 13, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya ive heard of him. they mention him in the book ive got as well. but i appreciate the link ill scope it out.
> 
> nice lookin hash u got there


hey bro... i gave you the link in my first post here it is again http://www.bubblebag.com/bubblebag.php  Ive had my bags for over 10 years and they still work


----------



## goleboy (Jan 13, 2010)

ya boomer that would be awesome. I know quite a few people in surrounding la area (i use to live in san bernadino back in my hay day). a real good buddy of mine that works on custom motorcycles is located in venice beach....and he LOVES my blue moonshine hash....but thne again who wouldnt. i work wiht a few collectives in sac town (closest drive for me) but prefer to do business in the bay area...people are just so much nicer/easier to deal with...and they have cash in fist every time...none of this "consignment" type shit most other clinics offer to vendors...have you been to sebastopol? peace in medicince is a really nice place. My girl is a massage therapist and we are trying to get a program together for them for "medical massage"...who would turn down a massage with "blue dream" massage oil...cummon youd have to be high not to! im new to this online forum thing...just bought a new laptop that actually gets internet not that long ago (im alittle out-dated i know). one other quick question that has been driving me nuts...obviously your outdoors are HHUGE! i mean taller than your fence... you and your neighbor on good terms? casue they can literally see colas right over fence it seems, they ever say anythign to you? or did you do the smart thing like me and buy a home next to a family member/friend? no fears of ever walking outside and seeing the tops of your plants missing?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 13, 2010)

goleboy said:


> ya boomer that would be awesome. I know quite a few people in surrounding la area (i use to live in san bernadino back in my hay day). a real good buddy of mine that works on custom motorcycles is located in venice beach....and he LOVES my blue moonshine hash....but thne again who wouldnt. i work wiht a few collectives in sac town (closest drive for me) but prefer to do business in the bay area...people are just so much nicer/easier to deal with...and they have cash in fist every time...none of this "consignment" type shit most other clinics offer to vendors...have you been to sebastopol? peace in medicince is a really nice place. My girl is a massage therapist and we are trying to get a program together for them for "medical massage"...who would turn down a massage with "blue dream" massage oil...cummon youd have to be high not to! im new to this online forum thing...just bought a new laptop that actually gets internet not that long ago (im alittle out-dated i know). one other quick question that has been driving me nuts...obviously your outdoors are HHUGE! i mean taller than your fence... you and your neighbor on good terms? casue they can literally see colas right over fence it seems, they ever say anythign to you? or did you do the smart thing like me and buy a home next to a family member/friend? no fears of ever walking outside and seeing the tops of your plants missing?



haha all i really have to say is read my outdoor grow journal. the link is in my signature. its long so skim thru but ull get to read up on my journey all the ups and downs and the drama involved with gettin clipped three diff times and my security system guns gardners etc all kinds of good stuff lol. basically YES i am paranoid and security is my number one and prevention. my new grow house location will b more legit. read my indoor for sum drama about my biz partner gettin robbed of his grow etc.


----------



## Medical MJ Cures Cancer (Jan 14, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha all i really have to say is read my outdoor grow journal. the link is in my signature. its long so skim thru but ull get to read up on my journey all the ups and downs and the drama involved with gettin clipped three diff times and my security system guns gardners etc all kinds of good stuff lol. basically YES i am paranoid and security is my number one and prevention. my new grow house location will b more legit. read my indoor for sum drama about my biz partner gettin robbed of his grow etc.


hey first i got to say i just went threw all your post, amazing. ahahaha Great pics to man your living the life huge weed plants and a beautiful wife ahahhaha but anyway.


Sorry if you touched on this already but was it worth it to put everything threw a third time?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 14, 2010)

Medical MJ Cures Cancer said:


> hey first i got to say i just went threw all your post, amazing. ahahaha Great pics to man your living the life huge weed plants and a beautiful wife ahahhaha but anyway.
> 
> 
> Sorry if you touched on this already but was it worth it to put everything threw a third time?



thanks bro i appreciate it. always gotta be happy with ur life the way things are. chasing dreams wont ever satisfy u.

but the third run thru wasnt really worth it. id prob stick with just two run thrus and thats it


----------



## Medical MJ Cures Cancer (Jan 16, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> thanks bro i appreciate it. always gotta be happy with ur life the way things are. chasing dreams wont ever satisfy u.
> 
> but the third run thru wasnt really worth it. id prob stick with just two run thrus and thats it



Yeah for sure!! But yea just harvested my sog grow and got bout 3.5 oz of dried trim for this weekend we'll see what we get!!!

Thanks for the feedback tho and rep+ for your grows man!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 16, 2010)

Medical MJ Cures Cancer said:


> Yeah for sure!! But yea just harvested my sog grow and got bout 3.5 oz of dried trim for this weekend we'll see what we get!!!
> 
> Thanks for the feedback tho and rep+ for your grows man!


thanks man and best of luck to u!


----------



## snew (Jan 16, 2010)

I've saw 20 gallon bags on ebay. With all you have it would be worth it to have.


----------



## cazador (Jan 17, 2010)

snew said:


> I've saw 20 gallon bags on ebay. With all you have it would be worth it to have.


Boomer thank you for the info. rep+
I'm in the process of purchasing some bubble bags. trying to find if there is a big difference between brands and who likes the ones they have etc.. Trying to save a few $ but buy a quality set. I'll look more into what you all say here and any others that want to point me in the correct direction would be cool too. Thanks again.


What do you think of the below?


Husky Mortar Mixer $69.88

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?jspStoreDir=hdus&catalogId=10053&productId=100586201&navFlow=3&keyword=100586201&langId=-1&searchRedirect=100586201&storeId=10051&endecaDataBean=com.homedepot.sa.el.wc.catalog.beans.EndecaDataBean%40316b3be2&ddkey=Search


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 17, 2010)

cazador said:


> Boomer thank you for the info. rep+
> I'm in the process of purchasing some bubble bags. trying to find if there is a big difference between brands and who likes the ones they have etc.. Trying to save a few $ but buy a quality set. I'll look more into what you all say here and any others that want to point me in the correct direction would be cool too. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> ...



looks pretty legit but the mixer inside the bucket on that machine would prob damage the screened bags. and idk how deep it goes down unless its adjustable cuz u dont want the mixer down at the bottom where the delcate screens are.


----------



## uncledav (Jan 18, 2010)

Good Job Man have been doing the same with my trim. 2 tokes and you are flying on the # 2 screen. A suggestion if I May. The Small white screen (3x6 inch) Is for putting your Hash on right out of the bags. It is so fine it won't like any of those resin nodes slip through. Paper plate , Screen , Hash. Again Nice Job + Rep.


----------



## cazador (Jan 18, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> looks pretty legit but the mixer inside the bucket on that machine would prob damage the screened bags. and idk how deep it goes down unless its adjustable cuz u dont want the mixer down at the bottom where the delcate screens are.


Just thought the mixer would do a good job not a bad price for non-DYI types or even the DYIer. The drill raises and lowers.

I'm not sure why you would want to mix in the bags anyway? Couldn't you mix in the bucket, let it settle a bit pull the floating stuff off the top and strain through the bags. less chance to damage bags. 
Is there a reason I should mix in the bags and not in the bucket?


----------



## smppro (Jan 18, 2010)

Your buds, your hash, and your lady look nice.....and your lady again.


----------



## CheechD (Jan 18, 2010)

How long did it take to dry out?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 18, 2010)

uncledav said:


> Good Job Man have been doing the same with my trim. 2 tokes and you are flying on the # 2 screen. A suggestion if I May. The Small white screen (3x6 inch) Is for putting your Hash on right out of the bags. It is so fine it won't like any of those resin nodes slip through. Paper plate , Screen , Hash. Again Nice Job + Rep.


 
thanks but ya i knew thats wat it was for. issue was i had too much hash to fit on that small screen  which is a good thing baha.
thanks for the rep


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 18, 2010)

cazador said:


> Just thought the mixer would do a good job not a bad price for non-DYI types or even the DYIer. The drill raises and lowers.
> 
> I'm not sure why you would want to mix in the bags anyway? Couldn't you mix in the bucket, let it settle a bit pull the floating stuff off the top and strain through the bags. less chance to damage bags.
> Is there a reason I should mix in the bags and not in the bucket?


 
u could mix everything in a bucket then pour the mix thru the screens that are ready in another bucket. ud just need two buckets to do that process with. the bags only cost $60 so theyre cheap to replace if needed but theyre more durable then i was thinking. if that mixer can be raised and lowered it mite work out well.
i enjoy making and designing random crap so it was all scrap shit at my pad i used so tech free. but if uve got the $70 for a legit mixer, that mite be a good route to check into  thanks for sharing


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 18, 2010)

CheechD said:


> How long did it take to dry out?


i put em ina safe dark place witha fan blowing and took about 24-48hours


----------



## cazador (Jan 18, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> u could mix everything in a bucket then pour the mix thru the screens that are ready in another bucket. ud just need two buckets to do that process with. the bags only cost $60 so theyre cheap to replace if needed but theyre more durable then i was thinking. if that mixer can be raised and lowered it mite work out well.
> i enjoy making and designing random crap so it was all scrap shit at my pad i used so tech free. but if uve got the $70 for a legit mixer, that mite be a good route to check into  thanks for sharing


Cool, that's all I was doing. Trying to share a bit. Here is my question is the $60 bags your using any different (how) than the $300 brand? thanks.


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 18, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> i got em from ebay theres a few choices out there. 1 gallon sizes or 5 gallon. along with 3 bag ktis all the way to like 15... all up to u


i DONT think he was talking about bubble bags dude. 

you lucky dog!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 18, 2010)

cazador said:


> Cool, that's all I was doing. Trying to share a bit. Here is my question is the $60 bags your using any different (how) than the $300 brand? thanks.



well microns are microns. so if ur gettin the same 5 bag 5gallon setup i did for $300 it better come with a tv to watch while u wait... lol.
if its like a 15 bag 5 gallon kit then thats diff. im sure theres sum preminum quality bubble hash bags out there that i havent seen or used but for wat i paid and wat i got out of it. im happy with my results


----------



## cazador (Jan 18, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> well microns are microns. so if ur gettin the same 5 bag 5gallon setup i did for $300 it better come with a tv to watch while u wait... lol.
> if its like a 15 bag 5 gallon kit then thats diff. im sure theres sum preminum quality bubble hash bags out there that i havent seen or used but for wat i paid and wat i got out of it. im happy with my results


 I don't have one yet that's why I ask. Thank's for the info. I'm off to order one.


----------



## livinthadream (Jan 20, 2010)

hellz yeah!!! got my 1 gal 8 bag bubble bag kit yesterday! got about a month to go before harvest then gonna try em out!! cant wait!!! couple questions for ya tho...First im only gonna be harvesting 2 plants....bout 3 feet in height( can check em out in sig pics are in it) wouild that be worth the time, im not expecting to get no 210 grams or anything i was thinking more like a few good bong rips haha...but fuck i just wanna try it out real bad!!! and second do i need to allow my cuttings to dry? and if yes how long? or could i just cut em freeze em for 24hrs or so and then extract or should i allow for them to dry out some?? maybe even cure?? sorry if you already answered this been reading this post all day at work been waitin to post up on it. BTW very very very nice hash and plants!!!! Wife aint to bad either  +rep BooMER!!


----------



## smppro (Jan 21, 2010)

Not all bags are created equally, anybody buying cheaper bags should read this
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=152906


----------



## hendrix123 (Jan 21, 2010)

u lucky git! ur hash looks tasty! and ur wife is out of this world. keep up the good work. what a great read!


----------



## cazador (Jan 21, 2010)

smppro said:


> Not all bags are created equally, anybody buying cheaper bags should read this
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=152906


I wish I saw this first. This is what I was looking for. 

Oh well, already ordered my bags and they should be here today. Hope I get a better product than some I saw reviewed got. anyone order bags from Best Choice on ebay


----------



## livinthadream (Jan 21, 2010)

nope, but got mine from ebay....50 bucks for 8 bag 1 gal kit


----------



## sagensour (Jan 21, 2010)

Great Job BooMer. Everything looks real well. Just splinded!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 21, 2010)

livinthadream said:


> hellz yeah!!! got my 1 gal 8 bag bubble bag kit yesterday! got about a month to go before harvest then gonna try em out!! cant wait!!! couple questions for ya tho...First im only gonna be harvesting 2 plants....bout 3 feet in height( can check em out in sig pics are in it) wouild that be worth the time, im not expecting to get no 210 grams or anything i was thinking more like a few good bong rips haha...but fuck i just wanna try it out real bad!!! and second do i need to allow my cuttings to dry? and if yes how long? or could i just cut em freeze em for 24hrs or so and then extract or should i allow for them to dry out some?? maybe even cure?? sorry if you already answered this been reading this post all day at work been waitin to post up on it. BTW very very very nice hash and plants!!!! Wife aint to bad either  +rep BooMER!!


thanks brotha.

i used all dried trimmings. supposedly its better for the trichs to break of along with freezing the trim at least 24hrs before u do the hash. i cant explain wat the diff outcomes mite be tho from not using these procedures but i doubt itll make a huge difference. even if uve got two plants its def worth using the trim for sum hash. with 8 bags u should get sum fine quality hash so hope all works out!


----------



## livinthadream (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks man me too, ill tell ya know how it goes...be about another 5 weeks or so! cant wait!!


----------



## cazador (Jan 25, 2010)

boomer-
on post #30 I mentioned looking at the Husky Mortar Mixer from HD for $70 to use to make bubble hash with. Here are some findings and thoughts about this product for use in making hash.

Price I thought was right on. Good quality machine, strong, holds the bucket securely easy to raise and lower and the paddles goes at a decent speed (not to fast) no need to adjust the speed. Turn it on and walk away. The only downside I have found so far is the paddle design. it is meant for a much thicker slurry so instead of mixing well it moves the contents around the bucket with the paddles. I had to clamp a long handled serving spoon to the inside of the bucket to get the ice and bud to mix better. The paddles are very nice but not for mixing water and ice. I will change the paddle to a better one and I think this will be one bad ass bubble hash making system. the plus to this whole thing is that I am going to need it in the near future for some tile and drywall work so at least it is not a unitasker.

Now for some news on the bubble bags I bought on ebay. I don't have any others to compare to but I think I got shitty ones.
the workmanship is not that great. Some of the stitching is a bit loose and I see a few needle holes in the 25micron bag the 45 micron bag seems tighter than the 25micron. I got the 8 bag set and only got stuff out of two or three of them. microns seemed to be all over the place. Not very happy with the bags although I did get some very good hash from them so all in all it, not totally a bust.

just thought I'd follow up on this for anyone who might have been interested in a good price non DYI system for making bubble hash in 5 gal buckets. HD sale $70, free shipping Online Special Valid: 12/19/2009 - 01/27/2010 (normal price $197)


----------



## smppro (Jan 25, 2010)

cazador said:


> boomer-
> on post #30 I mentioned looking at the Husky Mortar Mixer from HD for $70 to use to make bubble hash with. Here are some findings and thoughts about this product for use in making hash.
> 
> Price I thought was right on. Good quality machine, strong, holds the bucket securely easy to raise and lower and the paddles goes at a decent speed (not to fast) no need to adjust the speed. Turn it on and walk away. The only downside I have found so far is the paddle design. it is meant for a much thicker slurry so instead of mixing well it moves the contents around the bucket with the paddles. I had to clamp a long handled serving spoon to the inside of the bucket to get the ice and bud to mix better. The paddles are very nice but not for mixing water and ice. I will change the paddle to a better one and I think this will be one bad ass bubble hash making system. the plus to this whole thing is that I am going to need it in the near future for some tile and drywall work so at least it is not a unitasker.
> ...


That sucks about the bubble bags, but atleast you got a little hash and now other people no not to buy them, so you have helped out. Good news is the sprung bags appear to be the way to go and are only $79 shipped to U.S http://www.sprungbags.com/, they are the ones im going to try.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 25, 2010)

cazador said:


> boomer-
> on post #30 I mentioned looking at the Husky Mortar Mixer from HD for $70 to use to make bubble hash with. Here are some findings and thoughts about this product for use in making hash.
> 
> Price I thought was right on. Good quality machine, strong, holds the bucket securely easy to raise and lower and the paddles goes at a decent speed (not to fast) no need to adjust the speed. Turn it on and walk away. The only downside I have found so far is the paddle design. it is meant for a much thicker slurry so instead of mixing well it moves the contents around the bucket with the paddles. I had to clamp a long handled serving spoon to the inside of the bucket to get the ice and bud to mix better. The paddles are very nice but not for mixing water and ice. I will change the paddle to a better one and I think this will be one bad ass bubble hash making system. the plus to this whole thing is that I am going to need it in the near future for some tile and drywall work so at least it is not a unitasker.
> ...



thanks for the follow up. im sure that setup will work great for others that have the cash to pick one up and dont feel like buildin a contraption like i did. lol.
ya the paddles and speed would b the only concern but sounds like u made it work. if u have any pix from ur hash makin process or the setup and end result plz feel free to share with us.
i dont have other bags to compare with either on quality but i was happy with mine. sorry to hear urs was not wat u expected. at least it worked out for the most part


----------



## cazador (Jan 25, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> thanks for the follow up. im sure that setup will work great for others that have the cash to pick one up and dont feel like buildin a contraption like i did. lol.
> ya the paddles and speed would b the only concern but sounds like u made it work. if u have any pix from ur hash makin process or the setup and end result plz feel free to share with us.
> i dont have other bags to compare with either on quality but i was happy with mine. sorry to hear urs was not wat u expected. at least it worked out for the most part


Yea, I wanted to make a video but when the mixer and bags came on the same day, I was so focused on getting/making some hash that I never did shoot a vid, yet. I'll gather up some stuff to do another batch and now that I know how it works I can focus on shooting better pics of the mixer, process and results.


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 25, 2010)

Ahhhh thank you  Now I jus need to bookmark this mf for later. +rep


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 26, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> Ahhhh thank you  Now I jus need to bookmark this mf for later. +rep


thanks bro i appreciate the rep.
glad it helped!


----------



## genfranco (Feb 2, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> This documentation is designed as a tutorial for the method i used from researching hash making. Thanks to Genfranco for gettin me started off and in the right direction. Between his thread and a couple videos on youtube and my cultivation books/videos ive combined a few methods to make it work for me. This is my first run through ever and hope that my successes and failures help others.
> 
> Theres many diff hash methods out there and i decided to go with a 5 5gallon hash bag setup from canada i ordered on ebay. They do not come with instructions for obvious legal reasons. I, myself am a southern california medicial marijuana patient and concentrates such as hash are legal for me to possess.
> There is also a few diff hash methods regarding what to do once the extract is complete. I am a vendor with my local collectives and they did not have a specific requirement to the form the hash arrives in for donation so i will hand squeeze and roll out the hash once extracted. i will break it down for storage afterwards.
> ...




Whatup Boomer  fucking great job on the tutorial.. and thx for the mention bro!


! thing brotha... In the step that u get ur wonderfull wife to collect the trichs.... I would have her scoop it onto the screen that it comes with.. the small hand hels one? ... U place it in there... fold over a few times and squeeze the water out in your hand.... then put it on a paper bag or cardboard material (so it absorbs any moisture left) and break it up with a playing card or something so it can really really dry... NO mold my friend and ull be smoking in no time. 

Anyway bro... great job.. Have a great one!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 2, 2010)

genfranco said:


> Whatup Boomer  fucking great job on the tutorial.. and thx for the mention bro!
> 
> 
> ! thing brotha... In the step that u get ur wonderfull wife to collect the trichs.... I would have her scoop it onto the screen that it comes with.. the small hand hels one? ... U place it in there... fold over a few times and squeeze the water out in your hand.... then put it on a paper bag or cardboard material (so it absorbs any moisture left) and break it up with a playing card or something so it can really really dry... NO mold my friend and ull be smoking in no time.
> ...



no prob man def had to give credit where credit is due. u sparked my interest in the bubble bags so why not ya know? but ya the hash was too much to fit on that lil screen they give u but the idea of squeezing out the water with it would prob help sum. i didnt have any mold issues at all but its all about experimenting and finding wat works for u


----------



## genfranco (Feb 2, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> but ya the hash was too much to fit on that lil screen they give u but the idea of squeezing out the water with it would prob help sum.


I hear ya bro.. i meant straight from the bag into the screen squeeze then drop onto the plate.. 

after U collect all the hash for the day u will need to press it by hand or with a press... This last time i had about half of a gallon ziplock bag full of just awesome trichs man... what a feeling... running my fingers through it like its gold man... well its is too me.. LOL.. anyway.. hella stoned and ramblin.. Check ya later man.. 

Ps... Whatever happened to the shoot?...

PSS... LOL.. i think ur bags are the other sellers/kind... MIne has a 12"x12" pressing screen and no carry bag.. the colors are dif too... So there goes my credit on the bags.. LOL>.



> $59.98 after shipping... What ya think?
> 
> 5 gallon 5 bag kit
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320422335947


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 17, 2010)

genfranco said:


> I hear ya bro.. i meant straight from the bag into the screen squeeze then drop onto the plate..
> 
> after U collect all the hash for the day u will need to press it by hand or with a press... This last time i had about half of a gallon ziplock bag full of just awesome trichs man... what a feeling... running my fingers through it like its gold man... well its is too me.. LOL.. anyway.. hella stoned and ramblin.. Check ya later man..
> 
> ...



ya the bags are deff diff manufacturers. but ya the shoot has been lagin. weve been house shoppin and workin. plus im just now gettin my entire new hydro setup together and movin into the new pad this week. so make sure to come check out my thread in my sig and follow. we will def do a harvest shoot tho.


----------



## eyeswideopen (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm about to make bubble hash for the first time. I have about 6 gallon bags of all sorts of trim from fan leaves and sugar leaves to high quality trim and frosted stems. Do I need to chop up all the trim before using it? Would it be better if I did? I'm just worried that because it's been in the freezer when I chop it up I'll lose a lot of trichs to the cutting board or where ever. Has anyone made bubble with full leaves and such, or just quality trim? Thanks for any help.


----------



## RickWhite (Feb 18, 2010)

Fuck the hash, how about a tutorial on how to get a hottie like the one in your pictures.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 18, 2010)

eyeswideopen said:


> I'm about to make bubble hash for the first time. I have about 6 gallon bags of all sorts of trim from fan leaves and sugar leaves to high quality trim and frosted stems. Do I need to chop up all the trim before using it? Would it be better if I did? I'm just worried that because it's been in the freezer when I chop it up I'll lose a lot of trichs to the cutting board or where ever. Has anyone made bubble with full leaves and such, or just quality trim? Thanks for any help.


i only used high qualty sugar trim for my hash. anything that doesnt have trichs i wouldnt bother with. def no hard stems they can tear the bags. about the chopping up part im not sure if id even use that large of fan leafs for hash. the sugar trim will be chopped up already. hope this helps. mite be worth a try to use all the trim and see how it turns out



RickWhite said:


> Fuck the hash, how about a tutorial on how to get a hottie like the one in your pictures.


haha im not even go start on this one


----------



## zapatista (Feb 22, 2010)

man i think everyone should cool a little on your wife. my wife is hot too but maryjane has never broke my heart. lets get to business and ill ask a question-how do u even smoke the stuff without lookin like a crackhead(foil, spoon,whatever..) is there a special pipe, can you vaporize? sorry to be direct but I try to ask when appropriate and because every method brought up and updated works. wish I could have learned sooner. when is the perfect time to start collecting trichomes using this method? what does hash go for$$? what is the usual thc content?


----------



## genfranco (Feb 22, 2010)

zapatista said:


> man i think everyone should cool a little on your wife. my wife is hot too but maryjane has never broke my heart. lets get to business and ill ask a question-how do u even smoke the stuff without lookin like a crackhead(foil, spoon,whatever..) is there a special pipe, can you vaporize? sorry to be direct but I try to ask when appropriate and because every method brought up and updated works. wish I could have learned sooner. when is the perfect time to start collecting trichomes using this method? what does hash go for$$? what is the usual thc content?



Marijane has never broken my heart either... But boomers wife deserves the "Nice tastefull" Comments she gets. 

On the Hash note... 

Smoking the stuff: There are many ways to Use hash. U can get glass screens for ur bowls and smoke it in any pipe/waterpipe that ur used to... u can do like in europe and roll it up with cigs.. (if u smoke already)... Basically warm the hash a little with a lighter and then crumble on the cig leafs.. warm up a litle more and mix in ur hand with ur other fingers.. then roll and enjoy.. 

u can cook with it by just adding as many grams as u want for ur butter....

I just put it in my bubbler... 


When: I have tried using the rim when wet and when dry and when frozen... I have to sa my fav is to dry first.. then freeze ... and then make hash.... takes a little planning but ull get the best results. 

using fresh trim is no good.. U wull get a product.. but ull find that allot of trichs have stuck to ur bag and the plant matter cause its sticky... Dried trim is better. 

Cash$: Hash im sure has many prices.. BUt good hash will go between 20-30$ a gram. 
(but by god why would u sell ur hash!)

thc content: Although some plant matter might get chopped up so small that the other bags wont catch it (very very very very very little, Almost null)
hash should be close to the 100% trichome content... as far as the thc lvls vs the cbd lvls that has nothing to do with how u make the hash... and all on how long u let the trichs mature... 

Good luck !


----------



## genfranco (Feb 22, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> i only used high qualty sugar trim for my hash. anything that doesnt have trichs i wouldnt bother with. def no hard stems they can tear the bags. about the chopping up part im not sure if id even use that large of fan leafs for hash. the sugar trim will be chopped up already. hope this helps. mite be worth a try to use all the trim and see how it turns out
> 
> 
> 
> haha im not even go start on this one



Whatup Boomer! Been a while man... Hows life treatn u bro!

I make hash in stages... I love my hash though soo... Not sure if everyone will agree.... LOL

What i like to do is harvest all the big buds and dry...that trim makes very good hash and i keep it seperate.....

the rest i just use the whole "surround the stem at the base with ur thumb and inde finger and go up towards the little buds in a fast motion (or down into a paper bag ... )...and take everthing into a paper bag... Ill let it dry for a week or more making sure to shake the bag(s) every day when i member (sometimes 2 or 3 ties a day..lol..) .. i wouldnt fill up the paper bags more than a half or 1/4...so there less risk to grow mold the shaking helps too.. I use everything on the plant except for the big fan leafs and the stems....if it has some trichs on it.. Im adding it.. I want them...LOL.. 

hell ull be surprised how many times u get medicated from the little stuff u usually throw away... Amazing!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 16, 2010)

beena good minute since ive had a chance to checkin on the thread. glad to see genfranco roll thru and give us sum words of wisdom  

so far i pack a bowl of my WW in the bubb and sprinkle the hash on top. gets me pretty faded. theres a lot of diff ways to smoke hash. its all about experimentation for me.

been workin on the new growrooms so those of u who havent followed my previous grows its a good time to jump over and follow.

doin 4'x8' hydro tables with 3600w of flower and c02 generator then a secondary flower room for veg and mothers/clones. great AC and ventilation ideas. click on the link in my signature and pull up a chair


----------



## 2000tranzam (Mar 17, 2010)

vapedg13 said:


> Your woman is nice bro
> 
> I been making bubble ever since fresh headies in Canada been making the ORIGINAL bags... you know "Bubbleman" I think hes out of the biz but the site is still there along with the original instructions heres a link bros http://www.bubblebag.com/instructions/bubblebag_detailed.php
> 
> Bro try your first run with just sugar leaf... no suckers.....stir it with a large mixing spoon for 10 min... then gather your shit....this will be the purest bubling goodness from the gods no green tint yummy ass bubble



Just curious why that hash looks diff from each other... Did you go through the same process using the bubble bags and those are just the different micron amounts? Most of them looks sticky.... and that one in the top right looks almost like compressed keef.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 18, 2010)

sum people mix their hash togteher. i dont for medical collective reasons. i keep each micron run thru diff and i do two run throughs


----------



## 2000tranzam (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok so heres one I just did today... Took about 2.5 hours total but it turned out well for my first time.

How long do I let it sit out for? And then whats the next process before I can smoke it?

Lemme know your thoughts 

The second pic btw is of from the 2nd smallest screen


----------



## cazador (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks good. I like to let it dry for a while. It usually drys enough to work with pretty quickly an hour or less. Warm place with air movement. Then I like to press it. I made a press with a vise and metal pipe. Put it in the press and make a nice coin. Then you can smoke it. It still has some time to dry after that too. It will smoke fine but if you put it in a container it can mold. So I like to leave it out for a few days and even then I put it in a lightly sealed container until I'm sure it is dry enough. I have had it mold on me a few times when I thought it must be dry enough and sealed it up tight. It was a bummer each time.


----------



## shaggyman (Mar 20, 2010)

Damn man thats some informative shit right there, Nice girlfriend aswell lol almost as nice as the plants lol happy growing


----------



## Bifta (Mar 22, 2010)

you need to let it dry for atleast 48 hrs 
+ this way is a very long winded way to make bubble hash 
all you need is a portable washing machine with a spinner add trim + ice to wash compartment do a 30 min cycle then drain into bubble sacks then pour water back inti machine 
its 1 of the best kept secrets for making bubble hash


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 22, 2010)

how much did the portable washing machine cost u?

this thread was written in regards to bubble hash makin via hash bubble bags. im sure the washing machine would work hell of a lot better if its within ur budget. i myself may consider that route next if the price is rite.


----------



## Bifta (Mar 23, 2010)

in uk that washing machine is £80 
all it does is mix the you trim + ice together 
then empty the trim juice into bubble sacks 
it takes the hard work out of making good bubble 
ill upload a few pics 2morrow as got a few sacks of trim to wash


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 23, 2010)

Bifta said:


> in uk that washing machine is £80
> all it does is mix the you trim + ice together
> then empty the trim juice into bubble sacks
> it takes the hard work out of making good bubble
> ill upload a few pics 2morrow as got a few sacks of trim to wash



well the method i used doesnt require any labor regarding mixing the trim and ice. my setup does it all stand alone. just plug and play DIY. cost me $10 to make.

the issue i had labor wise was holding and sifting the bags bak and forth until i found a shake/jiggle move that sped the process up. but its always good for others on here to see and consider other options. espeically if they arent into the do it yourself stuff


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 24, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> well the method i used doesnt require any labor regarding mixing the trim and ice. my setup does it all stand alone. just plug and play DIY. cost me $10 to make.
> 
> the issue i had labor wise was holding and sifting the bags bak and forth until i found a shake/jiggle move that sped the process up. but its always good for others on here to see and consider other options. espeically if they arent into the do it yourself stuff


Another plus to your rig is; when you are done, you don't have a mini-washing machine you have to stow somewhere. You can get old used washers that will fill, agitate and drain for maybe 20 bucks at goodwill and places like that. I find the drill and paintmixer method works well, is cheap and kind of sociable.

Plus rep for your thread boomer.


----------



## Abysmal Darkenin (Mar 24, 2010)

this is to much complicated use the butane method honey oil is better


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 24, 2010)

Abysmal Darkenin said:


> this is to much complicated use the butane method honey oil is better


Well, I made bubble hash for the first time recently; it took me about an hour including washing up afterward. It cost me about 70 dollars and yielded 12 grams of primo hash.

I didn't add any chemicals to my material and I didn't blow myself up either.

Bubble hash is so easy a caveman could do it.


----------



## Abysmal Darkenin (Mar 24, 2010)

butane for lighters is like 2$ and one pvc pipe with 2 caps (30 cm long) round 2 $ and remember honey oil is only pure active ingredients ,And the quality of the weed doesnt matters cause it extracts only active ingredients so if your weed is 30 grams with 20 % Active Containment u get 6 grams of purest THC.And if its 5%thc u get 1,5 grams only thc... i recomend the butane ,method even for some wild shit u found it can be extracted by leaves too try it dont throw leaves away if u have ...


And if u have extra quality oil try smokin 0,5 grams thats like u smoked 3 grams of marihuana  on two chokes


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 12, 2010)

unfortunatley butane hash making methods r supposedly illegal here in california. im sure for personal use its legal but dealin with the collectives; they wont get near it


----------



## theonlyandonly (May 14, 2010)

i got the same book


----------



## Bob Smith (Jun 11, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> how much did the portable washing machine cost u?
> 
> this thread was written in regards to bubble hash makin via hash bubble bags. im sure the washing machine would work hell of a lot better if its within ur budget. i myself may consider that route next if the price is rite.


Mr. Boomskeets:

Chopping today (what a fucking pain in the ass, especially because my head shop is out of the automatic trimmer I was gonna buy), and I ordered one of those little washing machines and a set of five bubble bags yesterday.

Should be here within a week, and by that time the trim should be dry and ready to get hashed - if it's okay with you, I'll post my results/experiences/questions in this thread to share with everyone.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 11, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Mr. Boomskeets:
> 
> Chopping today (what a fucking pain in the ass, especially because my head shop is out of the automatic trimmer I was gonna buy), and I ordered one of those little washing machines and a set of five bubble bags yesterday.
> 
> Should be here within a week, and by that time the trim should be dry and ready to get hashed - if it's okay with you, I'll post my results/experiences/questions in this thread to share with everyone.



ya if u want thatd b sick. i was checkin into those mini washers for the hash makin since future harvests are looking at like 30lbs and shit. lol. so auto trimmers and bubble machine is def in need. so i guess its time to explore new options and im sure itll help others.


----------



## cazador (Jun 12, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Mr. Boomskeets:
> 
> Chopping today (what a fucking pain in the ass, especially because my head shop is out of the automatic trimmer I was gonna buy), and I ordered one of those little washing machines and a set of five bubble bags yesterday.
> 
> Should be here within a week, and by that time the trim should be dry and ready to get hashed - if it's okay with you, I'll post my results/experiences/questions in this thread to share with everyone.


Hey Bob, what trimmer are you getting and I would be interested in how you like it after your first use. My hands and fingers are worn to the bones and my eyes are not getting any younger


----------



## datasafe (Jun 12, 2010)

VERY GOOD BUBBLE HASH TUTORIAL BooMeR will try this once ive harvested my next grow wish i was doing this with my trim last year + rep


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 12, 2010)

datasafe said:


> VERY GOOD BUBBLE HASH TUTORIAL BooMeR will try this once ive harvested my next grow wish i was doing this with my trim last year + rep


hope it helps. feel free to post ur results and pix on here when ure done


----------



## cazador (Jun 13, 2010)

Boomer - I just wanted to add something here.

I said earlier that I thought it was a waist to mix in the bags. I was mixing in the bucket then letting it settle and removing the bulk and pooring thru the bags. I did this to save the bags some wear and tear and give a bit more room in the bucket.

I now think I will mix in the bags from now on (at least the one bag 220micron) like the rest of you. I am concerned that the ice hitting the sides of the plastic bucket while mixing might shave off very small bits of plasitc (not sure but want to be safe). So I am onboard with the rest of you in using the bag to mix in. I hope I didn't sway anyone to do the wrong thing!

Thanks


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 13, 2010)

cazador said:


> Boomer - I just wanted to add something here.
> 
> I said earlier that I thought it was a waist to mix in the bags. I was mixing in the bucket then letting it settle and removing the bulk and pooring thru the bags. I did this to save the bags some wear and tear and give a bit more room in the bucket.
> 
> ...


its all about experimenting to me bro so no worries. watever works best for peeps but def health and safety is important. hope the next round works out for ya


----------



## Bob Smith (Jun 13, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya if u want thatd b sick. i was checkin into those mini washers for the hash makin since future harvests are looking at like 30lbs and shit. lol. so auto trimmers and bubble machine is def in need. so i guess its time to explore new options and im sure itll help others.


Sounds like a plan; machine and bags should be here by about mid-week and I should be starting immediately when they get here.

Caz, I've been looking around online but I can't seem to find the one they have - it's a ~2' fan blade (6-7 spokes, if memory serves) rotating horizontally, with a large net underneath it (to catch trim) - evidently you just brush one side of the cola against it and then the other and you're golden (or so says the lady at my hydro store).

I think they're selling them for about $900; if you're looking to save some money, check out Rbaha's thread - he's got a manual $400 one that he really seems to like, if memory serves.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 13, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> unfortunatley butane hash making methods r supposedly illegal here in california. im sure for personal use its legal but dealin with the collectives; they wont get near it


 i got a piece the other day that tasted like diesel (not the good kind), made me wonder about how it was made.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jun 15, 2010)

The video tells most of the story........the second time through I got MUCH more of the 10 micron, about the same of the 73 micron, and a little more of the 160 micron.

Here's the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfPH6LfNJIQ

All in all, I'm guessing about 5-6 grams of hash from about three ounces of shake/trimming.

Washing machine leaks..........bags are a fucking pain to scrape the crystals off of (although I started using my Blockbuster card instead of a spoon on the second run through and it worked 1000x better for getting it off the bag).

BTW, should mention that these are trimmings and shake from my first harvest, not my latest one - I have another "load" to wash tomorrow (because I have oodles of nuggs from this current harvest's trim pile to smoke for the next few months and I figure I might as well get some use out of these bags and machine).

Thinking I'm gonna break up the herb more tomorrow before I throw it into the machine, as there are (were) 2 and 3 gram untrimmed buds that probably didn't get rippped apart, thereby "jipping" me out of those trichs that are inside the buds - probably go through the bags like Edward Scissorhands tomorrow and get everything really tiny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfPH6LfNJIQ


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey boomer, did you let the ice melt or did you scoop it out. it wasn't mentioned.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's a question - since it doesn't really seem to be worth it to me to have different "grades" (because the best grade has <gram), could I just have two bags in there - the 220 micron "shitcatcher" and then my 20 micron "hash catcher"?

Since I'd rather mix them all together anyways, would this work?

Also, going to let the other two bags of trim freeze overnight and see if that makes any meaningful difference (the ones I did today were only in the freezer for an hour or two).


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 15, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> hey boomer, did you let the ice melt or did you scoop it out. it wasn't mentioned.


i mixed with fresh ice cubes. didnt scoop it out or let it melt. 



Bob Smith said:


> Here's a question - since it doesn't really seem to be worth it to me to have different "grades" (because the best grade has <gram), could I just have two bags in there - the 220 micron "shitcatcher" and then my 20 micron "hash catcher"?
> 
> Since I'd rather mix them all together anyways, would this work?
> 
> Also, going to let the other two bags of trim freeze overnight and see if that makes any meaningful difference (the ones I did today were only in the freezer for an hour or two).


makes sense to me. ive been considering it too with my method cuz the drill does the time consuming part of mixing, but the other part of sifting water thru each bag takes forever and ur arms get tired doin several batches like i did. i did my run thrus with each bag and micron to see the results and understand. most peeps i know mix all their diff micron hash together anyways so doesnt matter much. i guess by mxing all the diff microns together saves time and labor, but also gives an average quality hash rather then real fine quality and sumwat shitty hash. i mite just do it that way next round. i harvest the current crop next weekend so anyone who hasnt had a chance to check the current grow journal out should swing by. click my signature below to see the new/last grow updates.

ill add to this journal with the sour grape trimmings in a couple weeks.


----------



## ChronicObsession (Jun 11, 2011)

sorry for the dirty finger nail


----------

